
Show HN: PassMan – A Secure Password Manager Written in Bash - JamesTheHacker
https://github.com/JamesTheHacker/passman/blob/master/passman
======
sparkling
How does this differ from pass?

[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

~~~
JamesTheHacker
I hadn't seen pass until after I write this script. The main reason I
developed PassMan was mostly for learning and practice and to brush up on my
bash scripting.

------
conradk
[deleted]

~~~
detaro
seriously, post your own Show HN instead of hijacking someone elses :/

~~~
conradk
alright, sorry, will not hijack, that was a mistake indeed

